# Tire place torqued lugs nuts to 330ftlbs



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just rotated my tires and my TQ wrench registered 330ftlbs on almost every nut. I'm pissed as I specifically said to make sure they TQ them with a TQ gauge and not a impact. They are only meant to be at 150ftlbs and now I'm worried I might have a failure in the future. What would you guys suggest I do? I better check my trailer tires too as they are only meant to be at 90ftlbs and they just put be tires on that too.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Loosen and retighten properly. Then write an honest review on yelp.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

*GO AND CAUSE A STINK*

The lug nuts should be replaced at the very least.

I would make them change Lugs Nuts & Studs

If they won't help you out, change the Nuts
and keep and eye on the torque setting,
by checking it every 50 miles.
if the don't stay tight, the stud could have been stretched
to the breaking point.

For your info, never leave the torque wrench set above 20 lbs.
Keep it set low until you need to torque something.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jaydee said:


> GO AND CAUSE A STINK The lug nuts should be replaced at the very least. I would make them change Lugs Nuts & Studs If they won't help you out, change the Nuts and keep and eye on the torque setting, by checking it every 50 miles. if the don't stay tight, the stud could have been stretched to the breaking point. For your info, never leave the torque wrench set above 20 lbs. Keep it set low until you need to torque something.


Its a digital one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How the hell do you know what he torqued it too is he used an impact?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just saw you used a torque wrench...did you measure the break away torque? Because it will always be way high than the dynamic torque measurement that is used when tightening.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I just saw you used a torque wrench...did you measure the break away torque? Because it will always be way high than the dynamic torque measurement that is used when tightening.


Well i tighten to 150 and it takes 186 to break them loose. I would guess he's around the 300 mark based on what I see when I loosen them. Still double what they spec though.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

You wont have any issues. I have removed wheels that were way over tightened and reinstalled with no problems on several vehicles over the years. Torquing down lug nuts is like torquing down an oil pan drain bolt. Waste of time. There is a feel to it. The only person I ever knew that lost a tire while driving was a guy who used a torque wrench to put his rims on.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Millworker said:


> You wont have any issues. I have removed wheels that were way over tightened and reinstalled with no problems on several vehicles over the years. Torquing down lug nuts is like torquing down an oil pan drain bolt. Waste of time. There is a feel to it. The only person I ever knew that lost a tire while driving was a guy who used a torque wrench to put his rims on.


Not really a waste of time if you want your wheels to stay on. A dealer torqued mine one time to 80ftlbs. I lost 3 nuts and the wheels were all lose. I seen wheels come of vehicles because they were torqued too much. 

I can tell you now that without a TQ wrench you gave no idea how tight they are by feel.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Millworker said:


> You wont have any issues. I have removed wheels that were way over tightened and reinstalled with no problems on several vehicles over the years. Torquing down lug nuts is like torquing down an oil pan drain bolt. Waste of time. There is a feel to it. The only person I ever knew that lost a tire while driving was a guy who used a torque wrench to put his rims on.


Aluminum rims can be pretty tricky in salt country, and yes, I've had a wheel come off. Feel then torque.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

aholes at the local tire shop did the same thing to me the last time they rotated my wheels, when all I asked for was a wheel alignment, which they did not do! They tightened the lugs so much that they actually galled the steel rims!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

BTW, it's not good for the torque wrench to use it to break bolts loose.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd just take the lugs off and pull the wheels. Rotate them a few lugs and put them back on. I've had a hell of a time getting aluminum rims off my old truck once. I was hitting the tire with a sledge hammer. Nothing. Had to drive around with loose lugs. Scary


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The manufacturer has toque specifications for a reason.

I doubt you have anything to be concerned about BCC, but it is important to have the wheels torqued properly. You should always check. 

One issue in particular is the brake rotors can be warped due to improper tightening of the lug nuts. I have experienced this on my vehicles.

I always loosen and re-tighten the lugs after any wheel service has been done. If I don't have a torque wrench with me to use at the tire place, I check them when I get home.

One of the biggest issues I have with these asshats over torquing the wheels is, that it is almost impossible to get the wheel off with out a cheater pipe. 
How is a lady ever going to change a flat that has 300+ ft.lbs. on the nut, with the tools equipped with the vehicle. :no:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> I'd just take the lugs off and pull the wheels. Rotate them a few lugs and put them back on. I've had a hell of a time getting aluminum rims off my old truck once. I was hitting the tire with a sledge hammer. Nothing. Had to drive around with loose lugs. Scary


Started rounding the lug nut at around 700 ft-lbs, wound up busting the stud. Salt gets in and causes a little corrosion of the aluminum, then you pay heck to get them off. Under torque and the lug nuts loosen, over torque and the salt will bind it up even faster.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Started rounding the lug nut at around 700 ft-lbs, wound up busting the stud. Salt gets in and causes a little corrosion of the aluminum, then you pay heck to get them off. Under torque and the lug nuts loosen, over torque and the salt will bind it up even faster.


I always put some anti-seize on my nuts.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My first car was a 92 prelude, the tire place did the same thing, but I didn't check. I had just got off the highway (thank god) and at an intersection, the light had just turned green and all 4 studs broke. My wheel went through the fender, ripped it in half, and rolled down the street.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

And another story, years ago, my brothers girlfriend had break work done. She was driving home, and the car felt funny, so she pulled into a parking lot, and called my brother who went to check the car out. They only finger tightened the lugs.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

m1911 said:


> I always put some anti-seize on my nuts.


.:laughing:.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

totes said:


> .:laughing:.


A lot of people do this its meant to be fine as long as the nut is torqued to specs. Its very easy to over TQ a lubed nut.


----------

